# Vivo 4 to 8 Extractor Bee-v004



## deepster (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi every one, I am thinking of ordering subject mentioned Vivo extractor. Anyone has had a first hand experience with it? Any suggestion on a better one for same price rage ($300)? Any information would be appreciated.
Thanks
DP


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

I just bought the powered version (Bee-004E) for $419 after I grew tired of their 3 frame manual unit (Bee-003D- $210 on ebay). The quality of each is good and each performs well in my opinion. Personally I would pay the extra $120 and get the powered 4 frame unit. The hand cranking got real old in a hurry now that I'm running about 20 hives. You can also take the handle off and power the unit with a 1/2" corded electric hand drill (not 3/8"). The battery powered drills will not work due to the fact that when you take your finger off the trigger the drill wants to stop all rotation immediately, and the basket has built up quite a bit of momentum which will try to take your arm off. If you have a small number of hives or have athletic help perhaps the manual is for you. The powered 3 frame extractor also is about $300 also. I tried to spin 8 medium frames radially which did not remove all the honey even with extended spinning so I just run 4 tangentially then flip them over and it works great. It's really nice to allow it plenty of spin time effortlessly with the powered unit. The 4/8 frame I got has no seam between the bottom and the walls like the 3 frame which makes cleaning easier.



Radius wall to bottom, no seam


----------



## deepster (Apr 14, 2016)

dynemd
If I buy the none power version Bee-v004, I can take the handle off and attach a 1/2" power drill? 
Do you think the quality is good enough to last you a long time?
Thanks
DP


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

i am on the second season for the 4/8 vivo electric. it is an outstanding value. i like the electric drive they use better than the one used by famous usa brand. the metal drum is not as thick but it is thick enough. the only problems is 8 frames in radial mode , i use elastic bands at the 4 upper corners. i will eventually modify the basket. on mine, some frames were too to tight to the extractor cross bar at the top, they may hit. i shimmed the cross bar up a little. this unit is a good value. i will not ever go back to a manual extractor. a drill is not in the same league with the orient drive. orient is a name brand import..


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Like mathesonequip above the motor, gearbox and speedcontrol are very nice, quiet and appears well made. I've had the drill on my 3 frame a few times and although it seems to work well it's longevity is dependent on the gearbox which is not exactly robust. Here's my 3 frame with Ryobi D620H for $50 at Home Depot.


----------



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

We bought the manual Vivo 4/8. It is easy to use manually. I do, however, have a strong husband. He's the one that decided to go manual. The only issue, as with most extractors, it wants to walk/vibrate. Hubby attached the feet to a wooden base but still had to add 125 lb of weight lifting weights (2 x 50lb. & 1 x 25lb.) Works much better now.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Members installed the small plastic wheels on a wooden plank to stop
the extractor from walking/excessive vibration. There was a post here somewhere
with pics.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

The Lyson 4 frame extractor is what I choose. Below is the review of what I think of it.

Lyson 4 frame extractor.
Had been looking for an extractor for several months and after looking at many types, sizes, companies, and reading discussions on the beesourse forum I choose a Lyson extractor. The model I choose was LEX2019N, a manual four frame extractor from Better Bee. Better Bee and another company both offered the same model for a cost of $279.00 which included the legs and a 2 year warranty. Better Bee’s shipping cost was $20.00 less and the service was great. 

I ordered the machine at 2PM and before 5PM FedEx had picked it up and I received it 3 day later. The only assembly required is screwing one bolt through the handle to the crank and three bolts and nuts to attach the legs to the extractor. Took less than 20 minutes after removing it from the box to having it ready to operate. Used it this week and on the second day (first time we were a bit slower) removed the supers just after 9AM, extracted 16 frames, replaced the supers on the hive, and cleaned our equipment and were done with that hive by 11AM!

Very please with how easy it is to use, very simple, and quick. This was my first time dealing with Better Bee and very impressed with their customer service. I had one question and emailed them about 8PM and received a reply by 9AM the next morning.


----------



## CrazyTalk (Jan 27, 2015)

I used this thread for research - so I just wanted to update it. I got mine today, and it looks like they made some improvements to the basket design to prevent frames from falling over (bee-v004e)


----------



## brems321 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ill be receiving mine tuesday. Hope i get the new batch with the fix.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Mine doesn't has the frame dropping issue. There is a slot at the bottom of the basket to hold the end of
the frame in. Maybe I bought the upgraded one without knowing it.


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

CrazyTalk said:


> I used this thread for research - so I just wanted to update it. I got mine today, and it looks like they made some improvements to the basket design to prevent frames from falling over (bee-v004e)
> View attachment 33254


Crazy talk,
Is the design improvment that triangle handle like device at the top? If you have used it how does it work? Thanks.


----------



## CrazyTalk (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah, pretty much. 

Some of the early ones, people complained that radial frames (medium and short) could fall over in the extractor. The triangle piece keeps them from being able to fall over (it sits against the side rail of the frame). It's not the most elegant design, because it makes it really tough to get your arm in the extractor to clear out broken comb, etc (have to use tongs or something) - but it works well for keeping frames upright.


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

I just received mine yesterday afternoon. I ordered it on Tuesday from Walmart for $395. I am mentioning this because if you take out a Walmart credit card they give you a $50 credit on your first statement. So you are paying $345., free shipping and shipped by Vivo so no sales tax.
It arrived at 3pm Thursday well packaged and in great shape. Put it together and the electric motor sounds fine the fit and finish looks great.
I haven't extracted yet but I am not anticipating any problems.


----------



## Khines (Dec 25, 2016)

I saw your lyson exterator had the new basket design just wondered where you bought your thanks


----------



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

Very cheap and easy upgrade makes spinning eight radially a breeze.


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

Regarding post#14: I thought for those interested that I would update my post. 
It worked like a charm. Took a box of 8 mediums and ran them through. So easy I couldn't believe it. I put it on wheels no base. I extract in a room with a tile floor. I put down a couple of those white canvas painters sheets from Lowes for it to sit on. Ran it slowly and then increased the speed gradually. It shimmies on the wheels but doesnt walk even at full speed. You have to balance the load as best as you can .I am very pleased. It is going to be a pleasure to harvest as opposed to a chore that it was using a hand spinner. Thanks to member here MatthewsEquipment (sp?) whose post on the VIVO got me interested.


----------

